# EMERGE Failing to install packages on GENTOO

## ndebele

Hello guru's..

i am having problems installing applications on my GENTOO install.... emerge stops in the middle of installing giving out an Error 2... This is on many applications, not just the one... 

In this instance(below), I am installing nis-utils to my Server...... Please see the error attached./../

gcc -W -Wall -Wbad-function-cast -Wcast-align -Wcast-qual -Winline -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wshadow -Wstrict-prototypes -Wundef -O2 -march=i686 -fomit-frame-pointer -o nisgrep nisgrep.o -lnsl ../../lib/compat/libcompat.a

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/nis-utils-1.4.1-r1/work/nis-utils-1.4.1/src/nisgrep'

Making all in nisgrpadm

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/nis-utils-1.4.1-r1/work/nis-utils-1.4.1/src/nisgrpadm'

gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DLOCALEDIR=\"/usr/share/locale\" -I../.. -I../../intl -I.    -W -Wall -Wbad-function-cast -Wcast-align -Wcast-qual -Winline -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wshadow -Wstrict-prototypes -Wundef -O2 -march=i686 -fomit-frame-pointer -c nisgrpadm.c

/bin/sh ../../libtool --mode=link gcc  -W -Wall -Wbad-function-cast -Wcast-align -Wcast-qual -Winline -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wshadow -Wstrict-prototypes -Wundef -O2 -march=i686 -fomit-frame-pointer  -o nisgrpadm  nisgrpadm.o -lnsl ../../lib/compat/libcompat.a 

mkdir .libs

gcc -W -Wall -Wbad-function-cast -Wcast-align -Wcast-qual -Winline -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wshadow -Wstrict-prototypes -Wundef -O2 -march=i686 -fomit-frame-pointer -o nisgrpadm nisgrpadm.o -lnsl ../../lib/compat/libcompat.a

nisgrpadm.o(.text+0x1cb): In function `list_group_members':

: undefined reference to `nis_domain_of_r'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[3]: *** [nisgrpadm] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/nis-utils-1.4.1-r1/work/nis-utils-1.4.1/src/nisgrpadm'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/nis-utils-1.4.1-r1/work/nis-utils-1.4.1/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/nis-utils-1.4.1-r1/work/nis-utils-1.4.1'

make: *** [all-recursive-am] Error 2

!!! ERROR: net-nds/nis-utils-1.4.1-r1 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 20, Exitcode 2

!!! Make Failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

Please help if you can on this issue. 

Regards

----------

## nixnut

Known bug, seems to be fixed:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=89964

----------

## Maedhros

Moved from Installing Gentoo to Networking & Security.

----------

## ndebele

Now   that I have run

emerge -C glibc

and, I think, effectively broke my system,,  Can I recover from this, without doing a new install????

----------

## Maedhros

Have a look here: http://dev.gentoo.org/~avenj/bins/. The README should walk you through the recovery.  :Smile: 

----------

## figueroa

 *nixnut wrote:*   

> Known bug, seems to be fixed:
> 
> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=89964

 

Definitely not fixed.  I tried to install this on my development machine last night and on my main machine today.  Both fail with the following errors:

```

Making all in key_common

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/nis-utils-1.4.1-r1/work/nis-utils-1.4.1/lib/key_common'

gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../..     -W -Wall -Wbad-function-cast -Wcast-align -Wcast-qual -Winline -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wshadow -Wstrict-prototypes -Wundef -O2 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer -D_REENTRANT -c generic.c

generic.c:30:16: error: mp.h: No such file or directory

generic.c: In function 'genkeys':

generic.c:79: error: 'MINT' undeclared (first use in this function)

generic.c:79: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

generic.c:79: error: for each function it appears in.)

generic.c:79: error: 'pk' undeclared (first use in this function)

generic.c:79: warning: implicit declaration of function 'itom'

generic.c:79: warning: nested extern declaration of 'itom'

generic.c:80: error: 'sk' undeclared (first use in this function)

generic.c:81: error: 'tmp' undeclared (first use in this function)

generic.c:82: error: 'base' undeclared (first use in this function)

generic.c:83: error: 'root' undeclared (first use in this function)

generic.c:84: error: 'modulus' undeclared (first use in this function)

generic.c:84: warning: implicit declaration of function 'xtom'

generic.c:84: warning: nested extern declaration of 'xtom'

generic.c:94: warning: implicit declaration of function 'mult'

generic.c:94: warning: nested extern declaration of 'mult'

generic.c:95: warning: implicit declaration of function 'madd'

generic.c:95: warning: nested extern declaration of 'madd'

generic.c:96: warning: implicit declaration of function 'mfree'

generic.c:96: warning: nested extern declaration of 'mfree'

generic.c:99: warning: implicit declaration of function 'mdiv'

generic.c:99: warning: nested extern declaration of 'mdiv'

generic.c:101: warning: implicit declaration of function 'pow'

generic.c:101: warning: incompatible implicit declaration of built-in function 'pow'

generic.c:101: error: too many arguments to function 'pow'

generic.c:102: warning: implicit declaration of function 'mtox'

generic.c:102: warning: nested extern declaration of 'mtox'

generic.c:102: warning: assignment makes pointer from integer without a cast

generic.c:104: warning: assignment makes pointer from integer without a cast

make[3]: *** [generic.o] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/nis-utils-1.4.1-r1/work/nis-utils-1.4.1/lib/key_common'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/nis-utils-1.4.1-r1/work/nis-utils-1.4.1/lib'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/nis-utils-1.4.1-r1/work/nis-utils-1.4.1'

make: *** [all-recursive-am] Error 2

!!! ERROR: net-nds/nis-utils-1.4.1-r1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1546:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 937:   Called src_compile

  nis-utils-1.4.1-r1.ebuild, line 22:   Called die

!!! Make Failed
```

My glibc is 2.4-r3.  On my development machine I upgraded glibc to 2.4-r4 but it didn't make any difference.

My make.conf is:

```

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

#USE="X gtk gnome -alsa"

USE="3dnow dvd dvdr cdr usb gimp gimpprint mplayer real fbdev ppds scanner mozilla win32codecs xine aac a52 dvdread directfb live network rtc fame nvidia firefox mmx nas sse dv subtitles xvid javascript nptl nptlonly"

#ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~arch"

MAKEOPTS="-j1"

#CCACHE_SIZE="1G"

#CCACHE_DIR="/var/tmp/portage/CCACHE/"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/"

#PORT_LOGDIR="/var/log/portage"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia nv vesa"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

LINGUAS="en es"

#GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.osuosl.org/ ftp://ftp.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo http://www.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo ftp://mirror.iawnet.sandia.gov/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.ussg.iu.edu/pub/linux/gentoo http://gentoo.cites.uiuc.edu/pub/gentoo/ ftp://gentoo.cites.uiuc.edu/pub/gentoo/ "
```

Assistance badly needed.  I need this to work so I can migrate a school computer lab from a Slackware installation to a Gentoo installation.

----------

## nixnut

 *figueroa wrote:*   

>  *nixnut wrote:*   Known bug, seems to be fixed:
> 
> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=89964 
> 
> Definitely not fixed.  I tried to install this on my development machine last night and on my main machine today.  Both fail with the following errors:
> ...

 

Add your information to the bug please.

----------

## Shake23

Hi,

try going back to dev-libs/gmp-4.1.4

solved the problem for me.

----------

